# Where to go Dec-Jan?



## bellesgirl (Aug 16, 2010)

My kids - 2 young married couples - would like to spend the Christmas holidays together in Europe.  One couple lives there (UK) and the other will be visiting.  Where to go using a TS (to keep costs down) that would have nice weather?  I suggested southern Portugal,but I am no expert. They know they will not get beach weather anywhere, but they would like something warmer and sunnier than England or Washington, DC, which is where they are coming from.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2010)

Spain & the Canaries have more timeshares than any other European Country.  See the TUG Resort Databases for reviews and ratings.  However, if you mean Christmas week or NY week, that will be harder to find.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 16, 2010)

*London at Christmas*

We were in London at Christmas around 9 years ago.  All the stores get decorated, there is excitement in the air.  It was mostly in the fifties temp wise when we went so it was a little cold but it didn't stop us from having a great time.  It is pretty hard to get London at that time of year as a timeshare exchange.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 16, 2010)

*Madeira*

There are spectacular fireworks on New Years Eve in Funchal, on the island of Madeira - some years ago we exchanged there over that period.  (Not sure how exchange co rental policies will have affected availability tho.) Weather was subtropical, spring-like, and sunny enough in that area of the island - we had a delightful time.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 16, 2010)

If the people want 'beachy' weather, Canaries or Greek Isles would have the most TSs. S. Spain or Portugal probably too cool for beach hangout, but they should be able to find outdoor dining and some nightlife. S. Italy would be wonderful, but not a lot of TS. About anywhere around the Med. would be more pleasant than UK that time of year.

Jim Ricks


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Great suggestions.  DOes anyone know what the Algarve is like the end of December?  I have a unit on hold there.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 18, 2010)

I would agree with the Canaries, Madeira, and Greek islands, and add Malta, Cyprus, and Sicily.  My first choice would be Sicily, followed by the island of Rhodes, then Cyprus and Malta.  All should be reasonably warm and sunny and they are all scenic with interesting historic sites.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's a wealth of Algarve information: http://www.algarvetouristguide.com/info-and-map/algarve-weather/
It says Dec & Jan are the coolest, wettest months. Avg low 40f, avg hi 60f, 2-3" rain. Not frigid, but not beach weather either.... Jim


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 21, 2010)

In Dec, I'll be off the Thailand for the best of the sunshine and a great vacation. The two Marriott TSs in Phuket are really great.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 21, 2010)

MALC9990 said:


> In Dec, I'll be off the Thailand for the best of the sunshine and a great vacation. The two Marriott TSs in Phuket are really great.


You are right - that is where my daughter and SIL went last January for their honeymoon!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 21, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Avg low 40f, avg hi 60f, 2-3" rain. Not frigid, but not beach weather either.... Jim



Not beath weather???  What a woose!!  To us Brits those temperatures are virtually tropical  

Seriously though, the Algarve is pretty much golfers only in the winter months with nothing much else to occupy the time.  Not ideal unless they fit that category I wouldn't think.


----------

